# Brewers yeast - where to buy/ how to feed?



## travelmad (28 September 2012)

Hi, is there a specific equine brewers yeast? How much do I feed a day? Thanks


----------



## Andiamo (29 September 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Superior-Brewers-Herbs-Horses-Digestion/dp/B007MAF1LE

- mix into feed - it's about 15-30ml/day for a horse, the packet will say how much to feed. I buy mine from feed shops, they all seem to stock it.


----------



## ELFSBELLS (29 September 2012)

I buy mine from Natural horse supplies, will give feeding guidelines on the packet !


----------



## Maesfen (29 September 2012)

I get mine from Charnwood but it's a big bag so you might want to share it with friends if you only have the one.


----------



## mudmonkey17 (29 September 2012)

I got mine from feedmark


----------



## PennyJ (29 September 2012)

Brewers Yeast is Brewers Yeast.  I now buy mine at Holland and Barrett, preferably when its on buy one get one half price or something.


----------



## KatieLovesJames (30 September 2012)

Is this fed alongside yea-sacc or do people feed it instead? I've bought a sack from Charnwood but havent started it as im not sure how much to feed as I'm currently feeding Yea-sac! Sorry to hi-jack!  -)


----------



## mrussell (30 September 2012)

Charnwood; 1 heaped tablespoon a day, double measure if you want a calm horse for a special occassion/box rest/nervous upset tum.


----------



## leflynn (1 October 2012)

KatieLovesJames said:



			Is this fed alongside yea-sacc or do people feed it instead? I've bought a sack from Charnwood but havent started it as im not sure how much to feed as I'm currently feeding Yea-sac! Sorry to hi-jack!  -)
		
Click to expand...

I feed yea-sacc instead of brewers yeast


----------



## LazyS (1 October 2012)

A vet told me that you cannot over-feed brewers yeast. The body takes what it needs and the rest is excreted out. So obviously too much is a waste. Mine get about 15ml once a day, though the itchy chap often gets a little more. I used H&B for ages but it is cheaper to buy it from the feedstore in a large bag, put it into an old suppliment container and keep it dry and it lasts well. These days I actually go to H&B and buy things for me! Shock horror! LOL


----------



## pickwickayr (9 October 2012)

I feed gold label brewers yeast ordered from hyper drug


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (9 October 2012)

I get it from the local tack shop. Or Mole Valley. 

But IF feeling extra tender towards my boy, I'll get a couple of slices of bread and slop on some marmite, and give it to him that way!

He just LURVES it and will lick his lips for ages afterwards. The last time he had his marmite sandwich he licked his lips well over a hundred times, then we lost count!


----------

